# Enzo Amore / Real 1 / Eric Arndt / WWEAaLLday21



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 5, 2018)

And Still I rise
From the ashes like a phoenix
Middle finger to the sky grippin' my...
Consensual penis




Eric Arndt (born on December 8th, 1986), better known as Enzo Amore to fans of Professional Wrestling, is a man who coasted entirely on his luck and bravado to get to where he is today. He is a talentless mentally stunted douchebag and recently life has started smacking him around because karma is a bitch. Everything has only gone downhill for Enzo and his reputation ever since he burst into the wrestling world with much fanfare.

He is largely considered to have been a waste of potential.

*Part 1: Enzo the Gimmick.*





When Enzo Amore and his tag team partner Colin "Big Cass" Cassidy showed up to WWE NXT with their "Hot as Hell" manager Carmella, the fans ate it up. The teams entire Shtick was being from the New Jersey-NYC area and being "the realest in the room".

Enzo was entertaining on the mic to be certain, spouting off catchphrases like he was going to be the next Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson. Whether that be calling his and Cass' enemies SAWFT or getting the crowd to chant along with "And you Can't. Teach. That."

Enzo Amore on screen was a lovable douchebag guido who could lay down sick burns on his adversaries. The problem is that him being a douchecanoe isn't just a character, he's really good at playing one on TV because he actually is one.

*Part 2: Eric, the Actual Douchebag & Human Trainwreck*




(Simon Gotch reveals behind the scenes stories of Enzo being a lolcow)

Eric Anthony Arndt was born in Hackensack, New Jersey to German-American parents and played football in high school and college. The website North Jersey describes Eric as "a stereotypical cocky, Jersey Shore loudmouth" and claims that the character is an exaggerated version of him. Somewhat reminiscent of Ahuviya Harel except instead of an Italian pretending to be hispanic Enzo is a German pretending to be an Italian but with slightly more effort.

In 2012 he got lucky. He was training in a gym owned by a man named Joe DeMarco in Wyckoff, New Jersey when he learned that DeMarco was also training with Triple H (Paul Levesque, Vince McMahon's son-in-law) and it was through DeMarco that Eric sent a video of himself cutting a wrestling promo and training in the gym.

Triple H was impressed and gave Eric a tryout, and for the next few years he would be in the developmental system. He was with the company for around 6 years and over time gained a reputation as a bumbling idiot who thought he was God's gift to the WWE.

The video at the start of this section is a good explanation of everything wrong with him, but here's a tl;dr of it.
-Had no actual wrestling training
-Would lie about being able to take bumps properly
-Broke his own ankle trying to counter a wristlock
-Didn't know Manny Fernandez, his "fave wrestler" Dusty Rhodes old tag partner
-Lied about how Triple H found him, claiming the older wrestler "found [the video] online"
-Frequently cuts out inconvenient details from stories to make himself look better. Such as the time he told everyone in the locker room how he got effortlessly into some women's pants, leaving out that they were 300 pounds and had bad hygiene.

And so on, and so forth.

He's also gone on record claiming he's the "hardest worker" in spite of not knowing a damn thing, part of a pattern of shitting all over people and burning bridges. And had even publicly broke off his real life friendship with Cass over the big man not being able to finish one of their WWE matches against each other due to a knee injury.

This however doesn't stop him from claiming all of this is "exaggerated" and that you need to be a "good person" to make it in the WWE like he did, trying to shut up critics.

*Part 2.5: Rape Allegation, Social Media Absence, and later Return*

On January 22nd this year it came out that the Phoenix Police Department had Enzo under investigation for an alleged incident of sexual assault that happened in October 2017.

Enzo denied that he knew about the investigation, as well as the charges themselves.
http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/enzo-amore-cryptic-message/#.Wzx6IRen_IU
http://archive.fo/fXoWE

As it turns out he was not guilty of sexual assault and the charges were dropped. To celebrate he came back to social media and released a frankly amazing music video titled "Phoenix" in which he shits all over "Armchair Detective" Wrestling fans and the woman who Accused him





This song led to people mocking him even more for it's cringe lyrics including but not limited to the one about his "Consensual Penis" and not "asking for an ounce of sorrow". And references to 'fake news' and #MeToo, and somehow connecting this to the current WWE Women's Revolution, claiming his wrongful accusation counted as gender persecution against men.

Recently he showed up on the Stone Cold Steve Austin podcast and when asked if WWE has reached out to him since his firing and claimed he blocked every phone number with their area code and goes on to complain about how much physical pain he's in from injuries right now.

Originally he had announced he would be going on the indy wrestling scene, booking an appearance in House of Glory along with launching his music carer, but later that same month he decided to retire from pro wrestling to become a "Renaissance Man" and go into stand-up comedy, music, acting and even filmmaking. Saying he wanted to be like Adam Sandler.

*Part 3: Fans Who Somehow Still Like Him*
https://www.change.org/p/wwe-wwe-rehire-enzo-amore-real1
http://archive.fo/DyAIX

In spite of him being a lying fuck-up every waking moment of his life, there are still fans out there who are begging WWE to bring him back because they miss his performances on the mic. They are all over the comment section of videos about him on youtube and are exemplified best by the above petition.

*In Conclusion*
Enzo Amore is a deluded narcissistic pretend guido who lies and omits details of his life he doesn't like to remember and coasted on luck until some other loser accused him of rape and revealed his true colours as an insecure emotional wreck who thinks he's vastly more talented and hard-working than he actually is.

*Social Media Links (Current and Former)*
https://twitter.com/real1?lang=en (http://archive.fo/2Qfgb)
https://web.archive.org/web/20150518042447/https://twitter.com/WWEAaLLday21
https://www.instagram.com/real1/ (Insta's not friendly to archiving)


----------



## mate (Jul 5, 2018)

Good OP, except Triple H is Vince's son-in-law, not stepson.

Here's the video of him knocking himself out. There's a slow-mo bit at the end which makes what happened clearer.






There's also this golden botch against Cesaro:






He also uploaded loads of pics during the Mayweather/Mcgregor fight, which he attended. He apparently spent the whole fight just going around bothering people who were more famous than him, they thought he was a fan and he thought they knew who he was. Pretty funny.

For what its worth I think that this guy is a lolcow. He is going to make some good content over the next year or two as he tries to find a new career for himself.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 5, 2018)

mate said:


> Good OP, except Triple H is Vince's son-in-law, not stepson.



Thanks yeah, had a bit of a brainfart there. It's fixed now.



mate said:


> He apparently spent the whole fight just going around bothering people who were more famous than him, they thought he was a fan and he thought they knew who he was. Pretty funny.



God he wants to be famous like The Rock so bad. Only wrestling nerds even know who this guy is.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 5, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> God he wants to be famous like The Rock so bad. Only wrestling nerds even know who this guy is.



he's pretty much blackballed from wrestling at the moment. you don't see anyone defending him in any way. i can see him becoming a decent cow as his spotlight fades. he wants attention. didn't he produce his own rap album?

also don't forget this story:

http://www.pwmania.com/stripper-goes-on-long-rant-about-enzo-amore



> The Raw brand was in Buffalo, New York on Friday night and Enzo Amore decided to unwind after the show at a nearby strip club.
> 
> One stripper he dealt with, who goes by the name Queen Bee at The Body Shop, revealed in a series of posts on Twitter on Saturday that Enzo wasn’t the best customer she’s ever had. In fact, her encounter with the WWE Superstar was quite distasteful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Jul 5, 2018)

The only thing Enzo really had going for him were his mic skills. He probably would have done better in a manager role than as a wrestler.

To be fair to him, though, most of this shit comes from Simon Gotch, who isn’t exactly a gem himself, if backstage accounts are to be believed. I’m not saying he’s a liar, but I kinda take everything he says with a grain of salt.

I’m not defending Enzo either, mind you. I absolutely believe the accounts of his douchey behavior backstage, because there have been so many reported incidents of it. Like the time Roman Reigns threw him off the tour bus because everyone had enough of his shit.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 5, 2018)

I really love that Enzo walked around with whatever championship belt all the time being a colossal dickbag.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jul 5, 2018)

his face looks like a joke


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 5, 2018)

Darwin Watterson said:


> To be fair to him, though, most of this shit comes from Simon Gotch, who isn’t exactly a gem himself, if backstage accounts are to be believed. I’m not saying he’s a liar, but I kinda take everything he says with a grain of salt.



I buy it mostly because it fits the patterns of behaviour witnessed by people like the stripper in the story @CatParty posted and the celebs he tried flexing on at the Maywhether fight.

Plus there's video evidence of all the botches he did so even if Simon's got problems there's a lot of back-up evidence that Enzo really is like this.



XYZpdq said:


> I really love that Enzo walked around with whatever championship belt all the time being a colossal dickbag.



That would be the Cruiserweight title, which I'm glad is back because small guys doing flippy shit is fun but it's seriously funny to watch him act like that was a real achievement when him getting it was part of a predetermined storyline and he had to be stripped of it because of the rape allegation.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 6, 2018)

The way I hear it, Gotch is a bit of a douchebag himself, but I do find it funny that he spends the majority of what was clearly meant to be a general interview just dumping on Enzo, over and over again.


----------



## Schmeckel (Jul 11, 2018)

I hadn't watched any wrasslin' in a while (big fan in the 80's/90's, kinda lost major interest after a bunch of pandas laid the smackdown on Vince), and I tuned into a Raw broadcast one day.  This chump comes out like a total spaz with Big Cass behind him.  I was like "hey, this might be entertaining."  Then he spoke.  Fuckin' hell, he got on my nerves after his first 3 words.  I watched some of their matches sporadically some time later (I have a kid that likes WWE it, so we watch it on occasion - :powerlevel, and it was evident that he was nothing more than a talking head.  Cass was pretty entertaining (I'd have loved to see him tag with Matt Morgan - Jesus, that could be a fun tag team), but Enzo was utter garbage.  

Douchebag is a total cancer and it's good that he's gone.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 13, 2018)

Schmeckel said:


> I hadn't watched any wrasslin' in a while (big fan in the 80's/90's, kinda lost major interest after a bunch of pandas laid the smackdown on Vince), and I tuned into a Raw broadcast one day.  This chump comes out like a total spaz with Big Cass behind him.  I was like "hey, this might be entertaining."  Then he spoke.  Fuckin' hell, he got on my nerves after his first 3 words.  I watched some of their matches sporadically some time later (I have a kid that likes WWE it, so we watch it on occasion - :powerlevel, and it was evident that he was nothing more than a talking head.  Cass was pretty entertaining (I'd have loved to see him tag with Matt Morgan - Jesus, that could be a fun tag team), but Enzo was utter garbage.
> 
> Douchebag is a total cancer and it's good that he's gone.


Similar boat to you. I don't watch NXT, so the first time I saw Enzo and Cass was their Raw debut, and my first thought was "Oh so they're trying to be the New Age Outlaws," but I quickly realized Enzo was nowhere near as good on the mic as Dogg was, and neither one of them was anything special in the ring. Both Enzo and Cass got what they deserved.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 15, 2018)

Remember how he had a poop emoji on the ass of his ring gear?
Now it's commemorated in shorts form!


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Jul 16, 2018)

XYZpdq said:


> I really love that Enzo walked around with whatever championship belt all the time being a colossal dickbag.


And you can't teach that.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Jul 16, 2018)

What people in/ or were in the WWE has to say about him. 




No one in the WWE currently working liked the guy. He was on borrowed time. Like there's the whole bus incident that happened with Roman Reigns. He thinks he's more important than anyone else and if he wants to go on the indy scene that's going to hurt his booking and make sure he doesn't sell merchandise which is a major thing for indie stars.

He only has himself to blame because of his massive ego. 

And he wouldn't be bitching about being hurt if he knew how to take a bump.


----------



## Tramadol (Aug 7, 2018)

I watched the Simon Gotch/Grimm shoot interview, it's a pretty enjoyable one


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 18, 2018)

he apparently got thrown out from the crowd at tonight's lolWWE show


----------



## Vicsaur (Nov 18, 2018)

XYZpdq said:


> he apparently got thrown out from the crowd at tonight's lolWWE show
> View attachment 596131



Yup! He got tackled too (before jumping out of their reach only to be caught by another guy.)
Like, can this guy get anymore stupid?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 19, 2018)

https://deadspin.com/ex-wwe-wrestler-enzo-amore-got-kicked-out-of-the-crowd-1830527959

confirmed by Deadspin, sports illustrated, and like half a dozen other sports news sites.


----------



## registereduser (Nov 19, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> https://deadspin.com/ex-wwe-wrestler-enzo-amore-got-kicked-out-of-the-crowd-1830527959
> 
> confirmed by Deadspin, sports illustrated, and like half a dozen other sports news sites.


Lmao jfc, this dumb motherfucker. He doesn't just show up in the crowd, he decides to cause a scene a direct all attention towards himself, in the middle of a match.
How sad and desperate. 
Love how quickly they got him out of there, though. Right on his ass. And it was female security to boot!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 19, 2018)

registereduser said:


> Lmao jfc, this dumb motherfucker. He doesn't just show up in the crowd, he decides to cause a scene a direct all attention towards himself, in the middle of a match.



Even better: I was watching that match the whole time and never even knew this idiot did this until coming to this thread after the PPV had ended.


----------



## Zaragoza (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 19, 2018)

Get your youtube-dls fired up, lolWWE already popped 




here's a couple of other copies that I downloaded.


----------



## Wallace (Nov 20, 2018)

Security was on the lookout for him at the next night's Raw too.


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 20, 2018)

https://deadspin.com/report-former-wwe-wrestler-enzo-amore-booted-off-fligh-1830474897

Lol he got kicked off a plane for being a non-consensual vapist


----------



## Vicsaur (Nov 23, 2018)

Turns out in a question Neville got on his Instagram,
(His Instagram is Benjamin Satterly @ PacWrestler)
Someone asked him why he left the WWE and he said:


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 24, 2018)

Vicsaur said:


> Turns out in a question Neville got on his Instagram,
> (His Instagram is Benjamin Satterly @ PacWrestler)
> Someone asked him why he left the WWE and he said:


Wow PAC
writes his answers
like a massive
tool

edit from /wooo/
somebody better
tell PAC to send
an invoice to nZo
because he's living in PAC's head
rent
free


----------



## Vicsaur (Nov 24, 2018)

XYZpdq said:


> Wow PAC
> writes his answers
> like a massive
> tool
> ...





Ok so I was really wrong
He came on twitter and said he doesn't have an insta
Sorry about that




I feel like an idiot for falling for that lmao


----------



## Vyxenn (Nov 25, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


>


Seriously, will he ever let go?


----------



## Exterminatus (Nov 25, 2018)

Vyxenn said:


> Seriously, will he ever let go?



Doubtful, I believe Enzo's said that he hates wrestling but the majority of people who know who he even is are wrestling fans so he has to try to get attention from people that he actively despises.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Nov 26, 2018)

XYZpdq said:


> Wow PAC
> writes his answers
> like a massive
> tool
> ...


Yet Enzo claims he and Pac are best friends. I don't think he made any friends in the business.


----------

